# Dual SIM Phones



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm wondering how this works. Is it that only one SIM can be active at any time or are both SIMs active.

What I mean is can a SMS, for example) be received into EITHER number at ANY given time, or does the user need to activate one and then activate the other?

Thanks,
T


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

I have a twin sim phone, both sims are activated at the same time. I can receive texts from both numbers, though there is normally a few seconds delay in receiving txts from both numbers. It can receive calls from both numbers.


----------

